# ABGA registration question



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have two FB kids born the end of April and the owner filled out the exposed dates on the back of the dams' paperwork when I bought her a month before. I'm getting ready to send in the paperwork to get the doe transfered into my name and register her kids...but the new registration for the kids seems to ask for the breeder to sign the bottom??? It indicates that this would be the dam's owner at conception (not me). Uhg! Do I REALLY have to go drive all the way there to have them sign the paperwork?
I have two more bred does from the same breeder due in July, so I guess I need to figure it out now anyway.  One of them we didn't know was pregnant until she started getting huge and bagging up, so that's a nice surprise. I called them and they faxed me a service memo for her. She was in with the buck but they never saw them do the deed and assumed she didn't come into heat. Surprise! Lucky us.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd see if you could send it over and have the breeder sign, then have them send it back asap.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

I would just mail the forms and have them sign them ... my experience with the ABGA is that they like their i's dotted and t's crossed ... you can't skip any steps usually - sorry


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! I did call ABGA and they said the breeder's signature wasn't necessary, just to list their name/address. They said that because the stud's info and "exposed dates" were on the back of the dam's paperwork I didn't need it. I guess we'll see if they kick it back.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

that is good to know ... hopefully they put it through for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

